# hello from the sunny state



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi, Iâ€™m Cole (or many other names by which people call me). Iâ€™m 22 years old and I live in central California, kind of. Iâ€™ve owned three horses in my life, a POA (*old* mare) when I was 9 (or some age near that) that I lost to colic, a Missouri Fox Trotter (17yr gelding) when I was around 13 until I was about 17, who broke his leg and drowned in a pasture creek (I was out of town of course, gah!). 

Currently I own a 7 year old, 16 hand, bay Thoroughbred gelding. His name is Charlie (used to be Roni, Roniâ€™s Hoofinâ€™ Rocket or something like that) and he used to be a race horse. He was retired due to a mudslip injury to his back (of which there is no sign of today) and was rescued by some people and then rescued by me, kind of. Really it was my friend and her momâ€™s deal, to get these two horses from these people, but they had to take all three. At the time I was the only one with a fenced pasture, so they all ended up at my house, and I ended up with the left over horse. Best of the bunch I tell you!

So far together we have been through some serious weight gain (you should have seen these guys it was terrible). Sweet (sweat?) itch, dropped heals and painfully thin hoof wall along with pancake hooves. Some conditioning and retraining from the ground up. Iâ€™ve had him since September of last year, and have only ridden him twice now, for a total of maybe 2 hours.

I have never trained a horse before, at least not as much as with Charlie (I have help from a trainer neighbor hurrah!). Iâ€™ve never really had the patience for it, which is why I think he was made for me. He picks up so fast I donâ€™t have time to loose my patience. Instead he looses his. Haha. Either way, heâ€™s a great horse, and I like him a lot more now than I used to (he was *so* weird).

I joined the forum because I need a place to gush, and wanted somewhere where I could share my opinions on all things horse, and also learn some new things. I was trained to ride English when I was a child, and ride Western because its better for trails (I like to have something to hang on to). So I ride Western now, though I sit more English than otherwise. I might, one day, get the gumption to get a real trainer at a stable and learn to jump properly. But then again, I might not. For now I ride for pleasure only.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Cole.  

So very sorry about your first two horses.  

We'd love to see some pics of charlie, when you have time.


----------

